
Micrographia by Robert Hooke - Oatseller
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micrographia
======
Oatseller
Project Guttenburg has HTML, ePub, and Kindle formats:
[http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/15491](http://www.gutenberg.org/ebooks/15491)

Book scans:
[http://lhldigital.lindahall.org/cdm/ref/collection/nat_hist/...](http://lhldigital.lindahall.org/cdm/ref/collection/nat_hist/id/0)

